# Audi A6 Avant lowering question!



## justlikechuck (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi! 

I have myself an audi a6 1.8t avant, and have ordered some JOM Blueline coilovers. 

And soon I'm gonna order some Rotiform NUE'S, and the question is: 

18" or 19"? 

I wanna go SLAMMED! and with the 18s I know I'm gonna go low, but thinking if the 18s are gonna look small on the a6, and if I bought the 19s I'm not gonna go THAT low.. 

The coilovers is said to go down 100mm, and the rubber and helper are going, and ofc there will be stretch on the tires. 

So what do you guys think? 

Regards.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

18s look just fine on the A6 :thumbup: They are the perfect size IMO as you still get enough tire to have some ride comfort, but are big enough to look good. 

I ran 18x8 with 235 40 18 on mine last year, but probably going 8.5 this year with 245 40. No stretch there of course, but you could go down to 225 40 without losing too much rolling radius. 

If you're going with >8" wide, look for ET less than 40. My 8.5s are 45 and I'm gonna need spacers to clear the front suspension. 

You can get tires for 19s to end up with the same rolling radius as 18s, but then you have no sidewall and I would expect the ride to be pretty harsh. Depends on the road surfaces you drive on of course. 
Have a look for Layinlow's thread for pics of 19s


----------



## justlikechuck (Dec 14, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> 18s look just fine on the A6 :thumbup: They are the perfect size IMO as you still get enough tire to have some ride comfort, but are big enough to look good.
> 
> I ran 18x8 with 235 40 18 on mine last year, but probably going 8.5 this year with 245 40. No stretch there of course, but you could go down to 225 40 without losing too much rolling radius.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I've been expecting the ride to be a little harsh, but this will be "design over function" though  the 18s I've been looking at is 8.5" et35 in the front and 9.5" et25 in the back, and the rubber will be 215/35 all around.. Think it will be a good fit on the car?


----------

